# Monday Mahi



## PolishDeli (Mar 9, 2021)

Monday night dinner: 
Mahi, pineapple, rice&beans.

Fish - rubbed with oil, salt, pepper, chili powder, paprika, garlic powder, and onion powder.
Pineapple- rubbed with oil.

On the grill.







On the plate with  R&B.






Thanks for looking


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 9, 2021)

Looks real good from my screen.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2021)

Very Nice!!!
Good Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 9, 2021)

Nice looking dish!


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 9, 2021)

That looks delicious!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 9, 2021)

yes sir!
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 9, 2021)

Heck of a nice looking meal bud


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2021)

Yum! I'm gonna steal that one! Fish and pineapple! YUM! Carousel worthy IMO!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 9, 2021)

I'll take a plate minus the green "slicy" things.....


----------



## PolishDeli (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you all for the likes and the encouragement! 



civilsmoker said:


> minus the green "slicy" things.....


 

Oh come on; i know you secretly crave millennial hipster toast


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 11, 2021)

PolishDeli said:


> Thank you all for the likes and the encouragement!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on; i know you secretly crave millennial hipster toast



Oh yes....I'm a complete fan of proper toast!  See its loaded with slicy and chopped things....lol


----------



## forktender (Mar 11, 2021)

Holy cow that looks awesome...I love catching, killing and eat Dorado!!!

When the school comes up to the boat on a live bait stop you can't keep them off the hook until they decide that they are done with you, it's a blast. X100!!!

Dodo tacos are amazing have you had them?


----------

